# Can someone pls help me ID this lil fella



## Tidy_1200 (Nov 5, 2012)

Was found in Dampier Peninsula WA, and bipedals when he runs... http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd481/vt_calais_85/IMAG0780.jpg


----------



## JrFear (Nov 5, 2012)

im no good with dragon species but ima go with _Amphibolurus gilberti_ or _A. temporalis_

good chance i am wrong tho!


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

Judging by the facial colouring and the "ridge" along its back, I would hazard a guess at it being a Gilberts Dragon _lophognathus gilberti _(Tata Lizard). Did it have a peculiar habit of "waving" when he stopped running?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Judging by the facial colouring and the "ridge" along its back, I would hazard a guess at it being a Gilberts Dragon _lophognathus gilberti _(Tata Lizard). Did it have a peculiar habit of "waving" when he stopped running?


Agree. Seen heaps of them up at Karratha.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 5, 2012)

damn it SniperCap beat me too it TaTa dragon, i used to catch tons of them up in the kimberly's


----------



## eipper (Nov 5, 2012)

It's Lophognathus sp. This group is presently being revised


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

eipper said:


> It's Lophognathus sp. This group is presently being revised



Eipper, I've always been curious, what initiates or drives a species reclassification and is it just a once off if you find similarities or a constant process?

Apologies for the hijack, your comment just sparked my inquisitiveness.


----------



## eipper (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Sniper,

Generally it is oftener started by a hunch if you will. Something does not quite fit and from that point someone starts an investigation. Now this is where it can get interesting, depending on resources you could look at morphology and genetics to see if what was in your initial "hunch" has run true. Occasionally it turns into nothing... Sometimes many more than you expect. Without the research nothing progresses.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for that Scott, that clears up the rest of my questions and makes me realize I'm in the wrong profession


----------

